

Ask HN:Sales commissions and finding distribution channels for software products - quero

I'd prefer direct sales, but we are considering using a distribution channel to market some future products. The primary goal would be to generate leads and we would probably do most of the talking with potential customers directly.<p>In general, does anyone have recommendations on what the appropriate sales commission might be a for software products in the $10K to $50 range. I realize that this will vary depending on the product, the industry, how easy it is to sell it etc. so I'm just looking for general thoughts and payment ranges (e.g. 10-15 % of sale price)<p>Does anyone have suggestions on how to identify the right marketing firm for a particular industry (e.g. distribution channel for a software product targetted at independent book stores or restaurants etc.)
======
dirtjockey
Here are some options:

Lead Generator: (undergrad degree with energy) Basically they will hit the
phone all day and setup appointments to speak with potential customers.
Salary: 30k-40k a year with bonuses based on appointments and closed
opportunities running about $2k - $3k a quarter.

Account Executive: (undergrad degree with 2-3 years selling) These folks need
to sell product with an annual quota between 250k - 750k a year. Average
salary around 40k - 60k with top salary around 80k - 120k a year.

You can reach via email at mklein1 at babson.edu

I can help you with marketing firm selection and reaching independent books
stores and restaurants. What's the product?

~~~
quero
I mentioned book stores and restaurants as examples of industries. I have no
specific products for these industries and I was just looking for general
thoughts on sales commissions and finding distribution channels.

I should also reiterate that I'm not looking to hire salaried employees. I'm
looking for marketing firms that work on a commission basis (and payments will
solely be based on commissions)

